# G0709 Chip Pan Width?



## Ken226 (Jan 2, 2021)

I have a Birmingham lathe that is very similar to the G0709, but no pull-out chip tray.

I'm fairly local to Grizzly and can drop by and buy a G0709 chip tray to install on my lathe, but I'm not sure if it'll fit between my stand pedestals.   I have 41-3/4" of space between my lathe stands pedestals.

If anyone here owns a G0709 and would be willing to measure the outside-to-outside width across the vertical side walls of their chip pan, I would greatly appreciate it?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 2, 2021)

Download the manual and find the information you need on page 16:: 96" - 24" = 72" outside to outside. The tray is 27"-28" wide and around 2" tall.

The chip tray is supposed to be installed between the stands and the lathe bed in a permanent manner, not as something that can be removed (willy nilly) to dump chips in the waste.


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> Download the manual and find the information you need on page 16:: 96" - 24" = 72" outside to outside. The tray is 27"-28" wide and around 2" tall.
> 
> The chip tray is supposed to be installed between the stands and the lathe bed in a permanent manner, not as something that can be removed (willy nilly) to dump chips in the waste.



I have the manual, and read page 16.   It does not give the width of the pedestals, which would need to be known to calculate the width of the space between the pedestals.

My Birmingham's pedestals have an identical footprint to the G0709 @ 70-3/8" x 15-3/4".  

My headstock pedestal is 16-3/4" wide and my tailstock pedestal is 11-7/8" wide, leaving 41.3/4" of space in the center.

Comparing pictures of my lathe with pictures of the G0709, they appear to have identical size pedestals.  But, it's hard to see a quarter inch of difference in an internet picture.

It isn't likely just coincidental they they have identical footprints, but I was hoping perhaps someone who owns one would be able to offer confirmation of those dimensions.  I hate guessing.

I'm curious. Where in the manual did you find the 27" to 28" wide by 2" tall dimension?  I read it thoroughly and did not see that.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 2, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> I'm curious. Where in the manual did you find the 27" to 28" wide by 2" tall dimension?  I read it thoroughly and did not see that.



Measurements on page 16:: you have 30" from back side to the ends of the handles, and I am estimating the handles are in the 2"-3" range.


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 2, 2021)

I think I see where I'm confused. 

By width, meant the rectangular chip pans long axis.  From it's left edge to right edge, as you are standing in front of the lathe, as the lathe operator would be. 

My plan was to cut a hole in my chip pan with a plasma cutter, about 1 inch smaller on each edge that the chip pan, then install some 100lb soft-close drawer slides into the pedestals, for the Grizzly pan to ride on.

The soft close slides are 3/8" thick.  So, as long as the grizzly pan is = to or < than 41" wide (long axis), it will fit, or can be fitted with the addition of spacers for the soft-close slides.   It'll only be a problem if the pans long axis exceeds 41".

Grizzlys Bellingham HQ is only a 30 minute drive from my house.  I'll run my Monday with a tape measure and see if theyll let me measure one.

Edited to add:
I got the measurement I needed.  A member on snipershide who owns a G0709 snapped a pic of his lathes slide-out chip pan with a tape measure across it.   It measures 41-1/2".    

I won't have room for the soft-close slides, but can easily fit the pan with a couple pieces of steel angle, with 1/8" of clearance per side.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jan 3, 2021)

Chip pans can be a source of irritation; especially when carriage handles extend beyond eave of tray and drip coolant. If there is a chip pan, it should be liquid tight, and function collecting coolant to supply pump instead of spending it. Comparatively few lathes have removable pans, most only slide to improve access.
Most of what I'll refer to as lathe shaped objects have the same issue. I'd modify the original until it performs, or scrap and start anew.


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 13, 2021)

I got the G0709 pan installed.  It was surprisingly easy.

It's sealed and has a drain for coolant, in case I ever decide to use flood coolant.  So far, I've never had a need or desire for it, but never know.   The pan works well, slides smoothly and allows for much easier chip cleanup.   

I painted the backsplash and gear cover a few days ago in my heated shop building. Though I got good results, I won't be trying that again.  Not enough ventilation without opening the overhead door, which let's all the heat out, pretty much instantly.  I also Cerakoted the headstock knobs and top cover in Cerakote Cobalt.

Around April i should start getting a few 60° days and can paint the stand pedestals and pans.


----------



## hman (Jan 13, 2021)

You might want to get a 150 watt (incandescent, NOT LED) flood light or two, and rig them up to shine on the painted surfaces overnight.  No need to concentrate the light ... just let it gently warm the parts and let it do the work while you're sleeping.


----------

